

Chinese shares up 4.5% as momentum spreads - Thorondor
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-33473386

======
Mikeb85
Not as exciting as thinking that China's going through a massive stock market
crash.

This is actually the first mainstream coverage I've seen of the last 2 trading
sessions.

